# Profilname ändern



## Kronis (25. Januar 2008)

Also meine Frage ist die folgende :

Mein Profilname hier bei Buffed.de ist Yalané das war ein alter Allianzchar von mir den ich gelöscht habe da ich ja nun Horde spiele.Ist es möglich den Namen zu ändern.Da ich einen Premiumaccount habe möchte ich nicht einfach einen neuen erstellen.Kronis so heist mein Hordechar und so würde ich auch gerne meinen Account nennen.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Yalané schrieb:


> Also meine Frage ist die folgende :
> 
> Mein Profilname hier bei Buffed.de ist Yalané das war ein alter Allianzchar von mir den ich gelöscht habe da ich ja nun Horde spiele.Ist es möglich den Namen zu ändern.Da ich einen Premiumaccount habe möchte ich nicht einfach einen neuen erstellen.Kronis so heist mein Hordechar und so würde ich auch gerne meinen Account nennen.



Bevor ich dir Änderung vornehme eine Frage: Wenn du einen neuen Main-Char erstellst, willst du den Namen dann wieder ändern? :\


----------



## Trollgotan (25. Januar 2008)

huhu Zam

Wenn du doch grade dabei bist kannst du aus NoS13Hd bitte Trollgotan machen?

NoS13Hd stammt aus shooter zeiten und sollte dort auch verweilen...

Trollgotan ist mein main char und wird es auch bleiben

mfg Trollgotan


----------



## Kronis (26. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

Hi

Zam wurde dier es etwas aus machen meinen namen auch noch zu ändern??
ich weis kommt etwas SEHR spät

Zexion wahre nicht schlecht
schon vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zam wurde dier es etwas aus machen meinen namen auch noch zu ändern??
> ich weis kommt etwas SEHR spät
> ...



Mit welcher Begründung würdest du Aufwand und mögliche Verwirrungen denn rechtfertigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

ee..verwirrung hast du gerade bei mier ausgelost und aufwand hast du gerade betrieben


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> ee..verwirrung hast du gerade bei mier ausgelost und aufwand hast du gerade betrieben



Ganz einfach: Du bist bei über 300 Einträgen mit deinem aktuellen Namen in der Community bekannt.   Wir ändern Anzeigenamen nur, wenn sie gegen unsere Netiquette verstoßen, Rechtschreibfehler beinhalten oder sich der Benutzer damit absolut nicht mehr identifizieren kann, bzw. der Name ihm/ihr peinlich ist. Wir sehen eigentlich von Anzeigenamen-Änderungen ab, da sich der Benutzer bei seiner Anmeldung für einen Namen entscheiden sollte – den er/sie auch behalten will. Er/Sie ist mit diesem Namen nach der Anmeldung in der Community bekannt und wird damit identifiziert – Änderungen können zu Verwirrungen führen. Außerdem sind Änderungen zusätzlicher Support- also Zeitaufwand, der an anderen Stellen bei der Entwicklung unseres Webauftrittes fehlt und somit neue tolle Features etc. sich dadurch dann leider verzögern.  

Namensänderungen vorzunehmen, weil grad jemand einfach so lust darauf hat seinen alten Anzeigenamen abzulegen, lehnen wir also eher ab. :-)


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

oo schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rexo wahr mein mage spitz name weil es den aber nicht mehr gibt wollte ich meinen namen ändern aber weil das nicht geht ist es jetzt auch egal

trotzdem danke


----------



## Makkan (28. Februar 2008)

Hi ZAM!

Ich hab eine riesen Bitte an dich und zwar bezüglich meines User-Namens!
Ich hab meinen Account bei Buffed vor längerer Zeit erstellt und mir keine allzu großen
Gedanken bei der Namensgebung gemacht.
Vor kurzem hab ich allerdings meinen Main-Char mit meinem Account verknüpft,
da ich einer Gilde begetreten bin und aktiver spiele.
Da mein Main-Char. Makkan heißt, mich jeder in meiner WOW-Gilde als Makkan kennt 
und ich quasi nur diesen Char. spiele, wäre es mir ein großes Anliegen wenn du meinen
User-Namen auf Makkan ändern würdest.
Bin tot-unglücklich mit meinem jetzigen User-Namen und verwirrend für meine Gildekollegen ist es
zudem auch noch.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus!

MFG Airic (hoffentlich bald Makkan)

------> vielen, vielen, vielen, vielen Dank fürs Namen-Ändern! Das gibt Plus-Punkte bei der Endabrechnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. Februar 2008)

Hi Zam^^

Wenn du hier so schön allen den Namen änderst,
bin ich nun auch mal dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde gern das "AW" vorne weghaben und dafür 
hinter Thore "-Thrall" haben.

Das AW stammt noch von meiner alten Gilde die es nicht mehr gibt und nervt mich etwas.

Sag dann auch schon mal Vielen Dank!

Mfg Thore


----------



## B1-66ER (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin noch nicht sooo lange dabei und ohne einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, schreibe ich mein Anliegen einfach mal hier rein.

Ich wollte anfragen, ob es eventuell möglich wäre, die beiden letzten Buchstaben groß zu schreiben.
Also anstatt B1-66er, einfach B1-66ER.
Habe bei der Namenserstellung einfach zu schnell getippt und erst später den Schreibfehler bemerkt.

Bitte, bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein nützlicher Thread^^ 

Naja als mein Buffed Acc erstellt hab sollt ich meinen Profil Namen eingebn, dacht naja, wird schon nicht wichtig sein, Tipp ich was lustiges ein, bis ich dann merkte: oO der is ja wohl wichtig.

Naja muss nicht soffort  passieren, aber wär nett wenn ich in Merlinia umbenannt werde, keine Angst so heiß ioch eigentlich überall, ich werd ihn nicht wieder ändern wollen :-)

mfg Merlini...@ ZAM, wär echt nett wenn dus machen würdest.


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. August 2008)

warum kann man die Änderungen nicht auch selbst machen ? das würde Zam und das Team ja entlasten


----------



## Ocian (7. August 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> warum kann man die Änderungen nicht auch selbst machen ? das würde Zam und das Team ja entlasten



ich kopiere mal aus dem Sticky dazu:

*Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. wink.gif


----------



## Cyrisp (18. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> ich kopiere mal aus dem Sticky dazu:
> 
> *Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
> Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.
> ...



Liebes buffed-Team,

ich hätte sehr gern meinen Profilnamen auf Cyrîs geändert, da mir bei Erstellung des Chars vor 2 Jahren nix blöderes eingefallen ist als an den Namen den ich haben wollte, der aber bereits vergeben war ein p anzuhängen. Ich konnte mich damit noch nie identifizieren und war froh, als Blizzard die Möglichkeit den Char umzubenennen anbot, woraufhin ich auch sofort die Änderung durchführte. Nun wäre das riesig wenn Mainchar und buffed Profil übereinstimmen würden. Da sich allerdings ein Sonderzeichen in meinem Charnamen befindet, nämlich das ^ über dem i, hoffe ich, dass das kein Hindernis ist. Falls doch würde es ein einfaches i aber auch tun. Hauptsache das dämlich p verschwindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Cyrîs


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2008)

Cyrisp schrieb:


> Liebes buffed-Team,
> 
> ich hätte sehr gern meinen Profilnamen auf Cyrîs geändert, da mir bei Erstellung des Chars vor 2 Jahren nix blöderes eingefallen ist als an den Namen den ich haben wollte, der aber bereits vergeben war ein p anzuhängen. Ich konnte mich damit noch nie identifizieren und war froh, als Blizzard die Möglichkeit den Char umzubenennen anbot, woraufhin ich auch sofort die Änderung durchführte. Nun wäre das riesig wenn Mainchar und buffed Profil übereinstimmen würden. Da sich allerdings ein Sonderzeichen in meinem Charnamen befindet, nämlich das ^ über dem i, hoffe ich, dass das kein Hindernis ist. Falls doch würde es ein einfaches i aber auch tun. Hauptsache das dämlich p verschwindet
> 
> ...



Von Sonderzeichen im Login-Namen rate ich eher ab...zudem ist Cyris bereits belegt. Mitglieder-Suche zum Prüfen auf bereits existierende Accounts hilft lange Prozeduren zu vermeiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrisp (18. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Von Sonderzeichen im Login-Namen rate ich eher ab...zudem ist Cyris bereits belegt. Mitglieder-Suche zum Prüfen auf bereits existierende Accounts hilft lange Prozeduren zu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo ZAM,

das stimmt, aber ich habe vorher genau das getan und auch jetzt noch 2 Abfragen gestartet, es wird keine reiner "Cyris" angezeigt. Aber ich habe die Gegenprobe gemacht und versucht mich damit neu zu registrieren, der Name ist belegt, warum entzieht sich zwar meiner Kenntnis, aber so ist es nunmal

Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Cyr


----------



## Alex Musiat (27. August 2008)

hallo ZAM
wenn du schon dabei bist könntest du meinen User-name zu "Crandul" machen wär echt nett

thx


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. August 2008)

Throm'ka ZAM!

Wüdest du meinen Namen bitte in : Blooddrainer umändern?

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich mir dabei gedacht habe , Leet-Speak Elemente einzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg 

Blood


----------



## General Failure (31. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Throm'ka ZAM!
> 
> Wüdest du meinen Namen bitte in : Blooddrainer umändern?
> 
> ...


Wunderschönes Beispiel warum man die Namen garnicht ändern sollte... Weil jetzt jeder angrannt kommt und rumheult sein Name sei ja sooooo schlimm. Ihr habt ihn euch ausgesucht, jetzt lebt damit.


----------



## philippm (2. September 2008)

Guten Morgen Buffed Team


Ich hätte gern eine Namensänderung da mir mein jetztiger Name nicht gefällt. 
Ich möchte gern Thrakgul heißen den mein Charakter in WoW heißt auch so.


im Vorraus schonmal Vielen Dank Buffed Team wenn ihr mir das ermöglichen könnt.

MFG Philipp alias Thrakgul


----------



## Aragion (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team...

Ja ich bin auch einer der Nervsäcke die ihren Namen ändern möchten...
Ich heiße bislang Throdius, allerdings ist das von daaaamals und nun habe ich endlich meinen ersten 70ger Main...
Dieser heißt Aragion.
So möchte ich dann auch bitte heißen.

Wäre super wenn das ginge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ara


----------



## Rappi (2. November 2008)

Guten Tag!

Als ich mich hier damals angemeldet habe, dachte ich nie, dass ich hier länger bleiben würde. Vielmehr habe ich mich nur für eine Frage angemeldet. Wäre es vielleicht möglich mich von raptorpet in Rappi umzubennenen?


----------



## Slaiyne (2. November 2008)

Ich möcte auch gern Slaiyne statt superganxta heißen. superganxta kommt noch aus alten Zeiten als man dachte ,dass der Name cool ist. Mein Schurke heißt auch Slaiyne und mittlerweile heiße ich auch überall so.


----------



## Nyla* (4. November 2008)

Huhu liebes buffed team und huhu lieber ZAM, der sich ja schon mal um mein Problem gekümmert hat^^

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Man sieht ingame meinen buffedprofilnamen nicht. Auch nach mehrfacher Installattion sehe ich zwar die Profile von anderen Ingame, ich selbst werde aber nicht gesehen. Buffedbuddies Plugin ist installiert, ich habe auch nicht mehrer Chars auf verschieden Servern ect... Ich habe wirklich viele Tipps aus dem Forum vergebens versucht.

 ABER: Nun findet mich ja auch keiner bei mybuffed, weil mein Benutzername ja hier Jaeana ist und nicht Nyla wie mein einziger aktiver Char heißt -.- Bei der Benutzernamenauswahl konnte ich das nicht voraussehen, da ich ja davon ausging, man würde mein Profil ingame sehen können und mich dann so zuordnen. 

Ist es mögich unter diesen Voraussetzungen  meinen Benutzernamen in Nyla umzuändern? Ich bin mir der Arbeit und den damit verbunden Aufwand den ihr habt bewusst und frage dennoch, weil es mich wirklich traurig und fuchsig macht, dass es so gelaufen ist.

Liebe Grüße, Jaeana


----------



## neo1986 (15. Februar 2009)

HI

Kann man meinen Name auch bitte ändern? Weil:

Neo ist eigentlich der nickname von meinem Onkel der den account erstellt hatte dan aber mit wow aufgehört hatte.....  naja jetzt hab ich ihn und werde ständig gefragt ob ich 1986 geboren wäre.... ja und da wäre es ganz ganz lieb wenn man meinen name von neo1986 ind KARU, meinem Nickname, ändern könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> .... ja und da wäre es ganz ganz lieb wenn man meinen name von neo1986 ind KARU, meinem Nickname, ändern könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aus zwei Gründen: 1. Du hast das FAQ nicht gelesen. 2. Der Name ist als Login-Name bereits belegt.


----------



## neo1986 (15. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, aus zwei Gründen: 1. Du hast das FAQ nicht gelesen. 2. Der Name ist als Login-Name bereits belegt.


1. Woh steht das FAQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  2. OKAY

EDIT:Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nònyía (20. März 2009)

Hey,

ich habe vor einer Weile WoW gespielt und mich in diesem Zuge hier angemeldet....
bin aber zu WAR gewechselt und würde mein Anzeigenamen gerne ändern in Mortis oder Kuroki, je nachdem was frei ist (Mortis lieber) ^^

Vielen Dank  schon mal

MfG

Mortis


----------



## Ocian (21. März 2009)

Nònyía schrieb:


> ich habe vor einer Weile WoW gespielt und mich in diesem Zuge hier angemeldet....
> bin aber zu WAR gewechselt und würde mein Anzeigenamen gerne ändern



Bitte nutz auch du das FAQ:

*Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. wink.gif


----------



## Galwen (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.
Ich meld mich auch recht spät, allerdings kann ich mit meinem Namen thesn4ke leider nichts mehr mit anfangen. Er stammt aus alten Ego-Shooter Zeiten und ich hätte daher gerne meinen WoW-Ingamenamen Galwen als Anzeigenamen, wenn er noch nicht verfügbar ist. Danke im Vorraus.
MfG Galwen


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_warum machst dier nicht einfach einen neuen??_


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2009)

hmm, du postest direkt unter dem Zitat aus der FAQ und liest das nicht mal?

Da steht doch explizit drin:
*
Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich.
*


----------



## Galwen (11. Juni 2009)

Hm ich hatte gedacht, dass mans vielleicht hier auch noch reinschreiben könnte und nen neues Thema dafür aufmachen wollte ich jetzt nicht. Man muss ja nicht direkt für jedes Problem was neues öffnen oder? Aber stimmt schon tut mir Leid ich meld mich wohl besser per Mail.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2009)

schreib doch bitte eine mail an support@buffed.de und frage nach, ob der accountnname geändert werden kann.

Du brauchst dafür keinen Thread auspacken, neu erstellen oder sonst irgendwas.


----------

